
Similarities of Great Sites - tractific
https://tractific.com/blog/high-converting-landing-page
======
filestack
An excellent look at why design matters when building webpages! For start-up
companies, these recommendations can matter more than you would expect, since
this is how you make a great first impression on your potential customers.

~~~
tractific
Absolutely!

